# Modifier 59 or Modifier 51?



## moremopars1 (Jul 20, 2011)

I  have a claim denial from Medicare involving destruction of 2 Actinic Keratosis (17000 +17003)  and 1 Seborrheic Keratosis, (17110) on the same DOS. I put the modifier 59 on the 17110 and it was denied so rebilled the same and used the 51 Modifier on 17110 and it was denied! Should I put the modifier on the Actinic Keratosis code (17110) and which one 51 or 59?


----------



## lisa.z.roemer@kp.org (Jul 20, 2011)

*Coding Educator*

I would add the 51 to the 17000.


----------



## DocAssist (Jul 21, 2011)

The 59 modifier goes on procedure 17110. I would not list the 51 at all. Let Medicare apply that. We never put mod 51. I know some practices do but there is alot of room for error by applying that on your own. If you will put mod 59 on 17110 it will get paid, or it does for me.


----------

